# Del Rosario showing signs of brain activity, off life support



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> UFC heavyweight Shane del Rosario hospitalized in critical condition after ‘full cardiac arrest’
> 
> 
> By MMAjunkie Staff	November 27, 2013 4:05 pm @MMAjunkie
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2013/11/27/ufc...critical-condition-after-full-cardiac-arrest/



> Del Rosario on life support not expected to live past tomorrow.
> 
> Unfortunately for his family, friends and MMA fans around the world, UFC heavyweight Shane Del Rosario has taken a turn for the worse since being admitted into the hospital following a Tuesday morning Catastrophic Cardiovascular Collapse.
> No official word from the family has been given at this time, however BJPENN.COM has confirmed through sources that the Strikeforce import and former kickboxing heavyweight world champion has no brain activity and will or has been placed on life support so those closest can say their goodbyes.
> ...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I really thought this kid was going to be something. It's hard to say but he didn't seem the same after coming back from the car accident. It pisses me off some drunk dumbass may have ruined this guys career. I think he won the first round of both of his UFC fights but just had nothing left after the first round. 

Maybe the lack of stamina is related to this heart issue. He is still fairly young, so maybe he can recover. After a massive heart attack like that though, the back issues from the car accident may be the least of his problems.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Term said:


> I really thought this kid was going to be something. It's hard to say but he didn't seem the same after coming back from the car accident. It pisses me off some drunk dumbass may have ruined this guys career. I think he won the first round of both of his UFC fights but just had nothing left after the first round.
> 
> Maybe the lack of stamina is related to this heart issue. He is still fairly young, so maybe he can recover. After a massive heart attack like that though, the back issues from the car accident may be the least of his problems.


Heart attacks happen at this young age when there's already an undiagnosed condition. We won't be seeing this guy again doing sports if he can win this battle, which i really hope he wins.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

That doesn't sound good. Unfortunately even if recovers well that probably means the end of his fighting career as no major organisation would want someone with severe heart issues. Look at Dan Hardy who didn't even have any actual problems, but just the diagnosis of a heart condition. The risk of a dead athlete in the cage is just too high.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

So many have had these heart ailments; Hank Gathers, Reggie Lewis, Len Bias although induced by cocaine, and lots of well known celebrities sadly. 

What a shitty year...


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

Scary...
God damn this guy has a really bad luck ...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Did Stefan Struve have a similar issue?

Hope it isn't the start of a trend & that he recovers.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy shit. I hope he makes a full recovery. I doubt we'll be seeing him in the octagon again though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently he has passed away. 

30 years old is far to young. 

Such a sad loss X


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Omg. RIP Shane del Rosario. Just awful.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Apparently he has passed away.
> 
> 30 years old is far to young.
> 
> Such a sad loss X


Where did you read that at? I can't find any where that says he died.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Shane Del Rosario passes away after cardiac arrest*



> Heavyweight Shane Del Rosario has died after suffering sudden cardiac arrest at his home on Tuesday morning.
> 
> Doctors at Hoag Memorial Hospital Presbyterian in Newport Beach, California, modulated Del Rosario's body temperature near 90 degrees Fahrenheit using an Arctic Sun Temperature Management System, in hopes of inducing a therapeutic hypothermia and restarting his body and brain functions. But it was confirmed on Thursday that he has died.
> 
> ...


source

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/edmond.bilbasoo

I read it there.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> ‏@JoshGrossESPN
> Shane Del Rosario hasn't passed, but @Lowkick told me "it is over." No brain activity & the family decided against putting him on a machine.


*Source: Twitter*



> @ArielHelwani
> UPDATE on del Rosario: I just spoke to his manager Jason House again. He said the doctors are waiting a full 72 hours (which would end tomorrow AM) to see if he responds to the treatment he received. The treatment essentially was they cooled his body down considerably in an effort to revitalize his organs and brain. He has not responded to that treatment, it appears. He has no brain activity right now.
> 
> Officially, he is still on life support right now at the hospital. House said, "there is a very, very, very slim chance" he survives. Unfortunately, House said del Rosario would need "a miracle."
> ...


*Source: Twitter*

Damn Shane - My thoughts are with his family and friends. This is just tragic, scary that it could happen to someone like him  He's the second fighter to pass away whiler under UFC contract - the other was Evan Tanner.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just awful news. Was always a big fan of Shane. Rest in Peace.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Jesus, the guy's younger than me, and in way better shape. Crazy.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Very sad to hear that Shane has passed away.
My thoughts and prayers are with his family. 
R.I.P.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Very sad news. Thoughts are with friends, and family. RIP Shane.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Always a tragedy when someone goes that young. Thoughts go out to his family and friends during this situation.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a bummer always liked watching his Strikeforce and UFC scraps.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit....RIP Shane.

But still hoping for a miracle


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That sucks, was pulling for him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Was really hoping this would have a different outcome 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Conflicting reports flying about right now, very sad if he has passed away.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

When something like this occurs, it only brings to us the fact we are all only passing through this planet and people are coming and going by the minute. 

All the piece to Shane and his close ones, as saying goodbye is always painful to everybody, mattering little if it's the natural course of things or not.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> *Del Rosario on life support not expected to live past tomorrow.*
> 
> Unfortunately for his family, friends and MMA fans around the world, UFC heavyweight Shane Del Rosario has taken a turn for the worse since being admitted into the hospital following a Tuesday morning Catastrophic Cardiovascular Collapse.
> No official word from the family has been given at this time, however BJPENN.COM has confirmed through sources that the Strikeforce import and former kickboxing heavyweight world champion has no brain activity and will or has been placed on life support so those closest can say their goodbyes.
> ...



Im reading different stories. But i guess it does not matter since they all will be the same tomorrow.....

RIP Del Rosario

My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

That is just sad.

Really bummed about this. Condolences to his family.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm just praying this is from a complication from an injury and not drug related. This is tragic but man am I pulling for his family that he passes with dignity. To lose someone that young at this time of the year I can only hope that his memory will be left unsullied.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

So young 
RIP Shane


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Very sad news. 

RIP.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rest in paradise.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

sucks


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Horrible news I got to experience seeing him fight live at Fedor vs Silva Card , this sucks great fighter . RIP


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Jesus, the guy's younger than me, and in way better shape. Crazy.


Kinda a red flag IMO, heart attacks dont just "happen" at his age. 

Lets just hope its not ped related.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

From what I read, it looks like they are making the decision this morning. Stay strong Shane, pull throw this. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Updated the OP and thread title (again). Seems like there were conflicting reports and misinformation out there.


I just thought about Ian McCall. I can't imagine what it's like finding your friend and roommate dying and he's had to go through it twice.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Kinda a red flag IMO, heart attacks dont just "happen" at his age.
> 
> Lets just hope its not ped related.


Hopefully its not that, and this is just some awful bad luck with genes or something. MMA is beautiful as a sport, but to see guys killing themselves over it takes the fun out of it.

Hoping for a miracle here, best wishes to Rosario.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm feeling real bad for having said RIP in this thread.
I want to remove that and wish for a miracle instead.
Get a miracle Shane!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

AmdM said:


> I'm feeling real bad for having said RIP in this thread.
> I want to remove that and wish for a miracle instead.
> Get a miracle Shane!


Not your fault, espn.com is to blame for reporting him dead when he wasn't.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MK. said:


> Hopefully its not that, and this is just some awful bad luck with genes or something. MMA is beautiful as a sport, but to see guys killing themselves over it takes the fun out of it.
> 
> Hoping for a miracle here, best wishes to Rosario.


I don't want to think it's drugs. He had a rib injury it could have been a fat embolism or a blood clot that worked it's way to his heart. But this is just really sad I would hate for it to be self-inflicted not for the sport as much as for his family.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Kinda a red flag IMO, heart attacks dont just "happen" at his age.
> 
> Lets just hope its not ped related.


It takes an absolutely incredible amount of PEDs to crap out your heart that early. 
Now, when you mix PEDs with recreational drugs, then you're doing some real damage. 

But bad things do happen for no reason and some people lose the genetic lottery. Sometimes theres just no real explanation and its terrible.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

devastating news. The guy is only 30 years old too and had tons of potential.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> It takes an absolutely incredible amount of PEDs to crap out your heart that early.
> Now, when you mix PEDs with recreational drugs, then you're doing some real damage.
> 
> But bad things do happen for no reason and some people lose the genetic lottery. Sometimes theres just no real explanation and its terrible.


Posting blanket statements about different types of drugs tells me you are very uninformed. TRT has a "significant risk" of heart attack and stroke, there is a class action lawsuit in the process as we speak and that's just one drug but mixing them definitely can add more risk.



John8204 said:


> I don't want to think it's drugs. He had a rib injury it could have been a fat embolism or a blood clot that worked it's way to his heart. But this is just really sad I would hate for it to be self-inflicted not for the sport as much as for his family.


It is sad sad news regardless of why, the wife says that the symptoms for a Cardiac tamponade are hard to catch in younger people but that is a possibility. She gets all scared and evasive when she knows Im posting anything she says.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

slapshot said:


> blanket statements about different types of drugs tells me you are very uninformed, TRT has a "significant risk" of heart attack and there is a class action law suit in the process as we speak. Thats just one drug but mixing them definitely can add more risk.


Quite well informed actually. Low testosterone can actually be the cause of heart issues. However if you already have severe congestive heart failure prior to testosterone therapy there is potential to worsen. Normal doses of testosterone alone will not ruin a perfectly healthy heart. 

The use of actual steroids, such as dbol, EQ, deca, and especially tren can pose heart valve problems. However it is most prevalent in very high doses (like a gram to two grams of tren a week), for long periods of time. A standard 10 week cycle again will not ruin a completely healthy heart. Most professional bodybuilders use some combinations of PEDs all year round. 

The use of alcohol and recreational drugs such as cocaine or pain meds will drastically increase the potential for system wide damage. As you see with the majority of the professional wrestlers who died of heart failure at 40, most of them were PED users, but had serious other addiction issues, basically sleeping on a timebomb on a nightly basis.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Apparently his was born with Long QT syndrome. Its really sad to see this young guy end up like this.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Quite well informed actually. Low testosterone can actually be the cause of heart issues. However if you already have severe congestive heart failure prior to testosterone therapy there is potential to worsen. Normal doses of testosterone alone will not ruin a perfectly healthy heart.
> 
> The use of actual steroids, such as dbol, EQ, deca, and especially tren can pose heart valve problems. However it is most prevalent in very high doses (like a gram to two grams of tren a week), for long periods of time. A standard 10 week cycle again will not ruin a completely healthy heart. Most professional bodybuilders use some combinations of PEDs all year round.
> 
> The use of alcohol and recreational drugs such as cocaine or pain meds will drastically increase the potential for system wide damage. As you see with the majority of the professional wrestlers who died of heart failure at 40, most of them were PED users, but had serious other addiction issues, basically sleeping on a timebomb on a nightly basis.


Its funny because you are trying to convince me your original statement was accurate and it wasn't, my wife is a nurse who has administered TRT (frequently, and to people who actually need it) when she was in the oncology field. She now is a nephrology nurse but she also worked a lot of med/surge Im not saying everything you say is wrong but you are twisting things to fit and saying in a blanket statement it couldn't have been a ped is completely false. I just dont want a member of our forums thinking that the risk involved with taking hormones are low especially when most of these fighters dont need trt or another ped and are healthy to begin with because thats were a lot of the problems occur. 

Im not trying to hijack this thread so we should probably argue in pm's but the idea that the risks are insignificant for healthy men to take peds is BS and Im not willing to let that go unchallenged so anyway its tragic and sad.



joshua7789 said:


> Apparently his was born with Long QT syndrome. Its really sad to see this young guy end up like this.


And he knew er? Im trying to understand how he can get cleared to fight if it was a known issue. Maybe fighters should be required to take a EKG before they are cleared for a license.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

slapshot said:


> And he knew er? Im trying to understand how he can get cleared to fight if it was a known issue. Maybe fighters should be required to take a EKG before they are cleared for a license.


I thought they were? I could have sworn thats how Dan Hardy's heart condition was discovered, a pre fight EKG. 

Although if he was given one and is only showing non-specific indications and not currently having rapid beats I don't know if that would be enough to decline his license.


Also PM'd cause I am not continuing an argument in thread


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

sorry i thought this was the rory thread.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I thought they were? I could have sworn thats how Dan Hardy's heart condition was discovered, a pre fight EKG.
> 
> Although if he was given one and is only showing non-specific indications and not currently having rapid beats I don't know if that would be enough to decline his license.
> 
> ...


I assumed it was mandatory and really dont know, there is always human error or like you said maybe it just didn't show up. 

I guess the next step up is a stress test? IDK its rare enough that some might consider that going overboard. 

Thanks for the PM.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Recently an Italian Division 2 Football died of a heart attack whilst playing. Fabrice Muamba, who was a footballer in the English premier league collapsed on the field, his heart stopped and took them over an hour to restart it... luckily for him there was a consultant cardiologist in the crowd as a fan.

Football players are amongst the fittest athletes in the world. Sometimes stuff like this just happens, for some people its programmed into their DNA.

I'm hoping for a miracle for Del Rosario. Thoughts are with his friends and family.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sad but true but sport can actually worsen your heart condition. Most athletes have enlarged hearts which is totally natural, the heart is a muscle after all. If he was born with some anomaly chances are it got worse when he started being a full time athlete.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> Recently an Italian Division 2 Football died of a heart attack whilst playing. Fabrice Muamba, who was a footballer in the English premier league collapsed on the field, his heart stopped and took them over an hour to restart it... luckily for him there was a consultant cardiologist in the crowd as a fan.
> 
> Football players are amongst the fittest athletes in the world. Sometimes stuff like this just happens, for some people its programmed into their DNA.
> 
> I'm hoping for a miracle for Del Rosario. Thoughts are with his friends and family.


Indeed. Lets not forget Marc-Vivien Foé who died right in the middle of the pitch during a semi-final of a major international footie tournament. It was a horrible moment.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Weird I recall replying to this thread but guess it didn't post. Anyways, this is really sad news, especially since he was so young, and seemed to be in great physical condition. Offer my deepest condolences to his family, and friends. 

RIP.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I assumed it was mandatory and really dont know, there is always human error or like you said maybe it just didn't show up.
> 
> I guess the next step up is a stress test? IDK its rare enough that some might consider that going overboard.
> 
> Thanks for the PM.


If this was a condition hes been treated for I would assume hes on beta blockers at the very least, which would give a doctor reason to investigate and order a cardiac stress test, holter monitor and ultrasound. 
But I would seriously hope an ekg is standard pre fight practice.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Such a shame, talented prospect with a bright future in the sport & in life.

A bad series of events and now his passing ... 

Thoughts & prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

> "Long QT syndrome (LQTS) is a heart rhythm disorder that can potentially cause fast, chaotic heartbeats. These rapid heartbeats may trigger a sudden fainting spell or seizure. In some cases, your heart may beat erratically for so long that it can cause sudden death.
> 
> You can be born with a genetic mutation that puts you at risk of long QT syndrome. In addition, certain medications and medical conditions may cause long QT syndrome.
> 
> Long QT syndrome is treatable. You may need to limit your physical activity, avoid medications known to cause prolonged Q-T intervals or take medications to prevent a chaotic heart rhythm. Some people with long QT syndrome need surgery or an implantable device"


Appearantly he didn't know.

source


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Good to know he has good friends like Ian McCall...

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/11/29/5158558/ian-mccall-spends-thanksgiving-next-to-his-ohana-shane-del-rosario




> One of those that's been greatly affected is UFC Flyweight, Ian McCall, who considers del Rosario a brother. Though they aren't related by blood, McCall and del Rosario have an extremely close relationship.
> 
> While people were spending time with family and friends to celebrate Thanksgiving, McCall was at his friend's bedside. Luckily, del Rosario has a lot of people who care about him that McCall still got to have a Thanksgiving feast.
> 
> It's the best example of trying to make the best out of an awful situation.





> McCall posted a photo on Instagram showing the spread with the caption reading "Thanksgiving with my ohana at the hospital." "Ohana" means family in Hawaiian.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

To be honest my first thought was oh no and I felt bad for this loss. Then my next thought is what 30? Is he using peds? Then I thought even ped users last longer then 30 and shame on me for jumping to conclusions without knowing facts. So to me its just insane someone at 30 especially with todays medicine can have a heart attack at 30 very sad.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

well if it is LQTS, then it could've happened at ANY age.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm now hearing that he has been taken off life support and has began to breathe and report brain activity. Also he has apparently squeezed his mothers hand a few times..


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Shit I hope this could be the mother of all comebacks, hang in there SDR!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Heart failure at 30s stands out and make people impressed, but our body is a very complex machine and it will present all sort of malfunctions at any age. Brand new cars stall and overheat and they are way less complicated devices.

If Shane is somehow responsible for what he is been going through by abusing PEDs or drugs, that shall not be reason to me to respect him any less, or the sport or to believe he left without dignity if this is his time. People do make mistakes. We all do. Some are granted the chance to learn right now, some later on. He will get through this, one way or another. Good thoughts and prayers regardless of religious roots or lack of it shall bring light to Shane, his relatives and all of us.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

He's showing signs of brain activity and they took him off life support. He even squeezed his mom's hand. Crazy how much that made my day. I don't even personally know the guy but I had the stupidest looking grin on my face when I saw that. 

COME ON SDR!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, this is unbelievable. Just yesterday, Dana White tweeted about him dying. It's a miracle that he has made it this far despite not being expected to make it through the night previously. I don't know the guy personally, but even I had a burst of happiness when hearing the news that he is breathing on his own. This is the biggest fight of his life. Hang in there SDR! In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I hope instead of RIP messages, my Twitter feed will be a stream of people amazed a miracle has taken place and SDR somehow claws through.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, the fuc*ers who reported he was dead for hits are scum. Really hope he pulls through.


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

AlphaDawg said:


> He's showing signs of brain activity and they took him off life support. He even squeezed his mom's hand. Crazy how much that made my day. I don't even personally know the guy but I had the stupidest looking grin on my face when I saw that.
> 
> COME ON SDR!


 I'm very emotional right now ... Damn I'm kinda weak i almost started to cry reading this !


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Hospitalized UFC heavyweight Shane del Rosario showed signs of brain activity and was taken off life support this weekend, according to the fighter's teammate and friend Erik Apple.
> 
> Del Rosario is now able to breathe independently and he squeezed his mother's hand, Apple added. MMAWeekly.com confirmed the information after an initial report from Sherdog.com.
> 
> ...


Made my day. That squeezing his mothers hand thing might be anything but I hope he makes it.

source


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Hopefully he can make a full recovery.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Imagine him coming back and using all those RIP news articles as motivation, that would be a first in the history of motivational tools :laugh:


----------



## miceld (Jun 22, 2013)

Keep fighting, Shane!


----------



## Nineapes (Nov 21, 2011)

My heart goes out to him and his family and friends. You can do it!


----------

